

Ayasdi launches with $10M Series A from Khosla for automated insight discovery - levlandau
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/16/darpa-backed-ayasdi-launches-with-10m-from-khosla-floodgate-to-uncover-the-hidden-value-in-big-data/

======
TWAndrews
I'll be very interested to see if the premise of topological data analysis
holds. That is, does it actually point you to the most salient features of a
given data set.

